# review of the dayton nd20



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

like all my reviews i'm gonna keep it short and to the point. no babbling 
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-030








i got these tweets out of the free ads from bhg for shipping cost. they came to me packed like a donor organ priority and just in time to pop them in the doors sat morning. my install involved hot glue, cardboard, and screws. that's right folks, these tweets are glued to cardboard because i wanted to go ahead and at least test them. 
build quality-WAY better than expected for a $5 tweeter. the plastic body is very rigid and the dome is nicely formed with a rough looking piece of cotton behind it. most people would never notice that though. for power i have roughly 80rms going to each. crossover point is 4khz 24db. as they broke in they got noticably louder, gained top-end, and had to be attentuated accordingly. so how do they sound? they sound fairly laid back and would probably suit most people on this forum just fine. the amount of air these tweets have makes them perfect for jazz and classical but not so great for heavy metal. they just aren't agressive enough. other than that i can't say a single bad thing about them. they are VERY accurate and reveal EVERYTHING in the music. their strongest point is they sound linear at all volumes. no timbre changes with these little guys! they take power like champs and they survived some mild torture testing while being broken in on saturday. 

final thoughs...i feel they deserve the crown as diyma's new "king of budget tweets". step aside seas neo!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the review...I've been looking at those and their kin for a few years but never get around to it....

Can't believe I had to edit a one line sentence for grammar....watching Eric Clapton's '07 Crossroads at the same time


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> like all my reviews i'm gonna keep it short and to the point. no babbling
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-030
> 
> 
> ...


definitely have to agree. ill be using these again very shortly.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I actually wish I could get hold of them here. But looking on the graphs at Zaphs site, these and the TG9's will make a killer upper part of a 3-way system for redicilous litle cash.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Rbsarve said:


> I actually wish I could get hold of them here. But looking on the graphs at Zaphs site, these and the TG9's will make a killer upper part of a 3-way system for redicilous litle cash.


and from what i've read on here the tg9's have similar qualities to the nd20's as in they don't like playing harder music like godsmack, pantera, etc but great for everything else for the most part. i bet it would be possible to make a nice 3-way frontstage for less than a hundred.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

these are what i have been using for the last 6 months in my car. I replaced my bg neo3's with these and they are fantastic for the price.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

How does the ND20 compare/differ from the Neo in sound, off axis response, etc??

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

boarder124 said:


> I replaced my bg neo3's with these and they are fantastic for the price.


Wow
I did a direct a/b comparison with the bg neo3 and nd20 and I didn't think it was even close. No doubt the nd20 is awesome for the money, and I agree with everything said in the review, but the realism/effortlessness of the Neo3 was vastly better.
To me it all came down to the feeling that the nd20 sounded like a little small format tweeter playing nicely and the Neo3 sounded far closer to a real performance heard in person. Not to mention that the wide enveloping dispersion of the planar can give you that "music bath" vibe.

btw- Go for the PDR version of the Neo3, it sounds exactly the same except for a little more high end air ...very nice.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I ink he is referencing the SEAS Neo, not the BG.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought these were pretty awful when I listened to them in the DIYMA tweeter test.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I ran the nd20 for a while in both 2 ways and a 3 way. I was completely blown away at how good it performed like TSF's review. I put my seas Neo back in and it was still no comparison the seas is so much better its not fair to compare on equal terf. 

Its really a question of budget and application. When you've got a budget and the right application this tweeter can play with the big boys.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't think you can beat this tweeter without spending another $20 a piece. So, it's the king for under $20. Take that however you want though.


Really, for $5 I'm impressed that they even work, let alone how well they perform. 

A good application for a space saver is to team this tweeter up with a 2-3" full range for a small computer system or something along those lines.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i promised carl i'd let him hear them but once he does i'm putting my rsd tweets back in. they're definately better with heavier music. i still can't complain for no more than these cost.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

did anyone ever try the 4 ohm version of this? the graph is similar, but being 4ohm it is easier to work with cheap passive crossovers. i assume the 6ohm would lower the xover point?


----------

